# Regarding to health assessment of 485 secondary entrant



## Lavaland (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi, 
I need quick suggestions,
I have applied 485 dependent paper visa on 9th November 2019 and got the acknowledgement on 12th November 2019. 
On the date of 28th January 2020, i got the mail from the Department of immigration( SA ) that the application has been near completion but it was subjected towards initial date requirement as my wife health assessment is going to expire on 7th February 2020. They requested me to urgently notify to confirm that she will arrive before the IED, otherwise she has to undertake new health assessment. i book the flight ticket prior to date and import the application online on immi account and attach the flight ticket to confirm her arrival. Later, i didnot get any information from immigration. For not to delay, the processing time, i planned to go with the second option, i myself generate the hap id from the immi account and told my wife to go for medicals on 3rd February 2020. she completed medicals and her E medicals was submitted to department on 5th of February. i have downloaded her E medical and attached her new HAP ID and E medicals on the attach document section on 5th of February. Unfortunately, i received the mail from the department that, my application had allocated to case officer and she sent me 56s form to require new medical examination. Under the health assessment section, there is written examination required and she provided the link to organise health assessment on 11 of February. 
My concern what can i do in this situation, how can i update the CO that she has already completed new health examination or confuse that my wife again have to go for medicals by generating the hap id from the link provided by CO ?

really appreciated if i got quick suggestion.


----------



## TinaClarke (Apr 18, 2020)

Lavaland said:


> Hi,
> I need quick suggestions,
> I have applied 485 dependent paper visa on 9th November 2019 and got the acknowledgement on 12th November 2019.
> On the date of 28th January 2020, i got the mail from the Department of immigration( SA ) that the application has been near completion but it was subjected towards initial date requirement as my wife health assessment is going to expire on 7th February 2020. They requested me to urgently notify to confirm that she will arrive before the IED, otherwise she has to undertake new health assessment. i book the flight ticket prior to date and import the application online on immi account and attach the flight ticket to confirm her arrival. Later, i didnot get any information from immigration. For not to delay, the processing time, i planned to go with the second option, i myself generate the hap id from the immi account and told my wife to go for medicals on 3rd February 2020. she completed medicals and her E medicals was submitted to department on 5th of February. i have downloaded her E medical and attached her new HAP ID and E medicals on the attach document section on 5th of February. Unfortunately, i received the mail from the department that, my application had allocated to case officer and she sent me 56s form to require new medical examination. Under the health assessment section, there is written examination required and she provided the link to organise health assessment on 11 of February.
> ...


Ask your health examiner (doctor) to link your result to the new HAP ID given by the new CO.


----------

